# Hymer faded floor lockers



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi

I got fed up of the floor storage lockers on my A class hymer looking really tired so decided to freshen them up a bit and thought i'd share, i can't really vouch for how hardy the paint is yet but will post back in a month or two, once some miles have been done, on how it's getting on.

Mine were rather faded and were looking like the image below










As can be seen; pretty faded with the fibre glass starting to show through. I got the heads up regarding some primer/undercoat that sticks really well, will go on anything, and take any paint on top. it's called Bulls Eye 1-2-3 made by Zinsser and is available from screwfix. http://www.screwfix.com/p/zinsser-bulls-eye-1-2-3-primer-sealer-1ltr/10135 not cheap at £16 a litre but i'm impressed with it.

Once the primer was applied (brush paint) it looked like the image below










I then decided to try Plastikote Super Matt Black for the top coats, again it's supposed to be tough and i've used their products before and liked them, it's a spray paint also available from screwfix http://www.screwfix.com/p/plasti-kote-super-multipurpose-spray-paint-matt-black-400ml/33732

They (plastikote) also do an additional clear lacquer for over the top if required, available in satin, gloss and matt, and can be applied to change the paint finish. i'm not expecting to need it but it's useful to know.

Masked up and having the top coats applied










the top coat layers must be applied within an hour of each other or left for 24 hours between coats, i applied approx 4 coats (i think).

the end result




























A couple of things;
Prior to painting i drilled out the rivets which hold the metal strips which hold the rubber seal in place and removed the seal. when i reassembled it i replaced the rivets with stainless steel M5 x 12mm bolts and lock nuts, perfect fit, from screwfix. i used M5 rubber washers which i got from ebay.
i washed the carcass of the storage box with soapy water then wiped it all down with white spirit (i had waxoyl over spray on it).
i gave it a quick rub down with wet & dry before and after applying the primer.
spraying the bottom was a pain
the problem now is that the doors of the lockers look really grey and faded, i'll have to get the autoglym back to black type stuff on it and see if that restores the blackness, worked well on the wing mirrors.










I've only done one side at the moment, going to see how it goes before doing the other but confidence is high, may have to wait a while as temps have dropped.

Thanks
Lee


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

How's the bread delivery going


tony


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi Tony

Well spotted mate, i should tidy up more before taking photos.

Lee


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

Nice job! Wouldn't the locker doors look good painted too?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Lee,

My fibreglass is showing through as well so thanks for this, might tackle mine when/if it warms up a bit.

For the doors I've always used Armor-All semi matt protectant, lasts for a month or two before it needs re doing, be interested to hear of any better products for the job.

Pete


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Very nice.............


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Thought you might have done the exhaust as well, a nice shiny chrome piece maybe.>>


cabby


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks guys

when i get chance i'll try the autoglym stuff i have on the doors and see how it goes, i'll post back regarding how long it lasts etc and compare with your armor-all Pete.

Painting could be an option and the reviews on screwfix have several people stating it was good for bumpers etc, it does specifically state it can be used on plastics and fibrerglass, again i'll see how it goes.

Lee


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Nice job, looks good.


Paul.


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi

Just a bit of feedback on this; it's been about 2.5 years and probably a good 15,000 miles or more and the paint has held up really well.
it obviously gets a hard time down there from the road spray etc, but a quick rinse off and it's essentially good as new. very happy with it.

Thanks
Lee


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

i need to find something for the front and rear bumpers now as all the lacquer and paint is coming off, shouldn't grumble i suppose as she's now 16 years old.

Lee


----------

